# fridge not cooling when on gas



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello there
I've just subscribed and am new to the forum. I have been reading some of the articles in the forum and find it extremely helpful.
I have a peugeto boxer Elddis MH and for some time the fridge is not cooling when on gas. The light remains on and gas is firing but no cooling at all. Wwhen on electrics no problems. Any idea of what can be the cause?
Thanks


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

this also happens to mine if its not leavel from front to back 
out of level from side to side is ok its to do with the coolent its also the same on ehu
chapter


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

Chaps
I'm not sure I'm going to be helpful here but our fridge is from the stone-age and yet it still works great on gas. if you have newer I would suggest an expert looking at it because it just works. I'm a bit fussy about being level so Chapter's comments should be taken seriously as I've ever tried mine on a 'roll out of bed' incline but at 21 years old you'd think it would be grumbling but with 2 hours on gas there's ice in the freezer. It just works fine. 

As a general comment I think we expect our motorhome fridges to scream 'I'm cold' when we open them. Open your home fridge and see if you feel anything. Probably not (frezeer anther issue). 

gpg1963, I assume you've done the ice test by putting an ice tray in the freezer and seeing if it's frozen the morning? Ours doesn't FEEL cold but it's certainly working.


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*No cooling on gas*

Hi gpg1963
Try this as it could be part of the setup.
Instead of switching direct onto gas from other settings, first turn switch to OFF for a second then turn onto the gas mode. 
This applies on my Dometic setup.

kind regards


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

i to have an elddis motor home,but im baffled by your post saying the light is on and the gas is fireing?
there should be no lights on when its operating properly.
when lighting the fridge the 12v&240 switches should be off,the gas side should (if like mine)have 2 knobs, one to turn the gas on and one to adjust the gas flow.
set the gas flow one at about no 2,turn the gas on,then turn on the ignighter(little orange switch on the right side)this should blink,then push the gas on switch IN till the gas lights,you will know when the gas is lit,the orange light will stop flashing.
hope this helps.

cheers chris
PS why is this in the hymer section?


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

not sure what type of fridge it is but we had a similar problem and it turned out our "baffle" had fell off!
read this thread it may help http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-51549-fridge.html

hannah


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don't want to worry you but when I had these symptoms it was due to a partially blocked burner tube and the flame was a flickery yellow and licking at insulation, which seemed a fire risk to me as I looked at it.

In any case, provided it IS cooling on mains and is NOT cooling on gas despite lighting (and that is the ONLY difference***), then I would suggest the flame is yellow and/or weak and either the burner tube and/or the exhaust needs a clean.

Dave
*** I recall a previous problem, the opposite to yours, which baffled some of us for a while until the poster eventually acknowledged that when it was working fine on gas he was on a campsite and when it didn't work on electricity he was connected to his house supply with the van parked at a steep angle on the drive. Doh!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just out of interest the fridge isn't the fridge/freezer Dometic with the recalls is it ?
http://www.touringandtenting.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26629 I might be wrong but thought it worth bringing your attention to recalls with problems like this.


----------



## 120164 (Feb 6, 2009)

im an engineer and theoretically understand how they work, but i still find it strange that a fridge can work by burning gas. isnt that what the oven does 

with ours, the manual hints that its worth turning the thermostat to the full cold setting before turning it to the gas setting. but we only read that because the gas light was flickering indicating it wasnt running on gas, even though the we had told it to. the problem was that it was colder than the thermostat said it needed to be, so it didnt bother to start burning the gas.


----------

